# new rotors and pads, brakes smoking now



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

after installed my new rotors and pads i test drove it and it stops good...alot better then before but whe nI pulled back into my drive way and got out i have smoke coming from both front wheels around the brakes???
I did paint my calipers today too...could that be why are do i need to get new brake fluid or what...
Please tell me this is normal for new rotors and pads...


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

This is normal, they are going to stink for about a day. You need to break in the pads and rotors. This is important before you push them hard or you may find your brakes turn into mush while driving. Here are the instructions from se-r.net.



I do my bedding on the open road when there is little traffic. Drive at about 50-60 mph and apply the brakes, dragging them while giving the car gas to maintain the speed. Drag brakes for about 10 seconds and release. Drive for about 1 minute to allow the brakes to cool, then drag the brakes again for about 20 seconds. The brakes may begin to smoke, stink and you might feel a bit of green fade at this point but that is normal. Drive for another minute to cool things off again and drag the brakes for 30 seconds. You should defiantly be smelling the brakes now and feeling some green fade. Be careful at this point as now you will not be able to stop too well if you had to. Drive about two minutes and repeat the process. You might have to repeat this up to three times. You can tell when the pads are bedded when you don’t feel the onset of green fade any more. Be careful not to overdo the bedding process or you could glaze your brand new pads or even warp or crack your rotors.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

zeno said:


> *This is normal, they are going to stink for about a day. You need to break in the pads and rotors. This is important before you push them hard or you may find your brakes turn into mush while driving. Here are the instructions from se-r.net.
> 
> 
> 
> I do my bedding on the open road when there is little traffic. Drive at about 50-60 mph and apply the brakes, dragging them while giving the car gas to maintain the speed. Drag brakes for about 10 seconds and release. Drive for about 1 minute to allow the brakes to cool, then drag the brakes again for about 20 seconds. The brakes may begin to smoke, stink and you might feel a bit of green fade at this point but that is normal. Drive for another minute to cool things off again and drag the brakes for 30 seconds. You should defiantly be smelling the brakes now and feeling some green fade. Be careful at this point as now you will not be able to stop too well if you had to. Drive about two minutes and repeat the process. You might have to repeat this up to three times. You can tell when the pads are bedded when you don’t feel the onset of green fade any more. Be careful not to overdo the bedding process or you could glaze your brand new pads or even warp or crack your rotors. *


This is good info to know...I thoughts it seemed ok for new rotors and pads but I wasnt sure.

Im not sure if I understand the term 'green fade' though...
I did this on the way to work and if your driver as fast as they say above...how are u going to see if your brakes are smoking.

Also, I got Wagner pads...I have heard of this brand. Are they good?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Check out this link, it has all the info. on green fade and how to break in new pads.

http://www.se-r.net/car_info/brake_performance.html

Usually you can smell the smoke before you see it.


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

yeah...i found that after i posted...thanks for your help.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Check out something I threw together. This should help you.

http://www.accordinglydone.com/tech.php?ID=73


----------

